# Whats on your desk?



## frank828 (Sep 8, 2006)

hey guys, just bored tonight so i cleaned off my desk and took some pics hah





oo:


----------



## SaturnNyne (Sep 8, 2006)

That's a nicely supplied desk. That a Spyderco Salt over there? Cool. I'm looking forward to the day that I get a yellow Tasman Salt for myself.


frank828 said:


> *Whats on your desk?*


On my desk right now I have my SL PP4AA Lux, Rainier running down an almost completely dead battery, plastic case full of AAs, li-ion charger, B42XRGT (running on the brightest setting its well-depleted battery can put out) wearing a translucent film canister hat to create a little lantern to provide light to the room, and that exact same mouse. (And a scattering of various non-light related odds and ends.)


----------



## Omega Man (Sep 8, 2006)

Wow, that's 2 cluttered desktops


----------



## Twellmann (Sep 8, 2006)

I have a small cake, atleast for the next half hour...


----------



## LawLight (Sep 8, 2006)

Methinks you need a maid.

Law


----------



## Illum (Sep 8, 2006)

mines not as cluttered and dad gave me this benchmade desk...
[URL=http://imageshack.us]

[/url]

plenty of working space...a few lights...


----------



## LawLight (Sep 8, 2006)

Now THAT desk looks good!

Law


----------



## PEU (Sep 8, 2006)

I just took these photos and made a panorama:





 


Pablo


----------



## frank828 (Sep 8, 2006)

SaturnNyne said:


> That's a nicely supplied desk. That a Spyderco Salt over there? Cool. I'm looking forward to the day that I get a yellow Tasman Salt for myself.


 
actually its a yellow minigrip and a black bm 707 sequel


PEU, wow...thats cluttered hahahah


----------



## mchlwise (Sep 8, 2006)

LawLight said:


> Now THAT desk looks good!
> 
> Law



:naughty:

I've got a JetBeam on my desk. Does that count?


----------



## frank828 (Sep 8, 2006)

LawLight said:


> Methinks you need a maid.
> 
> Law


 

 i thought i did a nice job organizing my stash


----------



## KDOG3 (Sep 8, 2006)

Illum_the_nation said:


> mines not as cluttered and dad gave me this benchmade desk...
> http://img443.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0015lz3.jpg
> 
> 
> ...




Alright, we need a close up of the pic under the desk lamp. STAT!


----------



## frank828 (Sep 8, 2006)

KDOG3 said:


> Alright, we need a close up of the pic under the desk lamp. STAT!


 
and the girl on the monitor looks like she has a nice set of "lights" on her haha


----------



## jtice (Sep 8, 2006)

Damn Pablo, your a slob..... Like me 

Mine typcally looks like this...





Right now its covered with lights, mod parts, a PowerBall, and misc. documents.

But most the time, my work areas look like this...





~John


----------



## Illum (Sep 8, 2006)

KDOG3 said:


> Alright, we need a close up of the pic under the desk lamp. STAT!



http://img364.imageshack.us/my.php?image=382653549ldq7.jpg
shes a friend...same year HS alumini



frank828 said:


> and the girl on the monitor looks like she has a nice set of "lights" on her haha


I had to censor something out...to make it somewhat appropriate, so i opened the neaest pic i can find....
old wallpaper...i evened out the icons a bit....heres a closeup...

Link removed for content. [email protected]
i dont remember taking this pic, but its on my camera



jtice said:


> Damn Pablo, your a slob..... Like me
> 
> Mine typcally looks like this...
> 
> ...




Wow, nice rig you got there...might want to move the laptop...i almost had my toshiba slip off the table last time I set the leg hang out off the table.


----------



## trivergata (Sep 8, 2006)

Links not working on the second pic, and I need to make it thru the day!

Josh


----------



## jtice (Sep 8, 2006)

Thanks 

Yea, its usually not there, but I was setting some things up on it, and wanted it close to the desktop.

BTW, your second link isnt working for me.

~John


----------



## Illum (Sep 8, 2006)

trivergata said:


> Links not working on the second pic, and I need to make it thru the day!
> 
> Josh



on it...try again.


----------



## Illum (Sep 8, 2006)

the second pic isnt really on topic...but it really depends on what do you mean by desktop...

the PC version or the one your keyboards resting on...


----------



## trivergata (Sep 8, 2006)

Bummer - got modded out!

Oh well........I'll survive.

Josh


----------



## Illum (Sep 8, 2006)

My thanks to you [email protected], we thank you for keeping the forum free of...well...adulterated artistic pieces of....well we thank you for that.


----------



## coldsolderjoint (Sep 8, 2006)

Just a small portion of my piles of stuff. 

Crappy Quality Cell phone pic as my sis took her camera back. 

I made this desk out of old plywood a few years ago. 

I beleave that the floor is the biggest shelf in the house.


----------



## frank828 (Sep 8, 2006)

any more desks?


----------



## Illum (Sep 8, 2006)

frank828 said:


> any more desks?



5 desks in one day worth of posts...dont you think we oughta give it a rest until tomorrow?


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Sep 8, 2006)

Illum, I wasn't surprised that [email protected] removed the pic. Don't get me wrong, though - it was one of the most... "intriguing" CPF posts I've seen.  :naughty:

Now that that's out of the way, here's my desk:


----------



## frank828 (Sep 8, 2006)

yikes thats a mess...we got the same keyboard tho!


----------



## Illum (Sep 8, 2006)

TigerhawkT3 said:


> Illum, I wasn't surprised that [email protected] removed the pic. Don't get me wrong, though - it was one of the most... "intriguing" CPF posts I've seen.  :naughty:
> 
> Now that that's out of the way, here's my desk:



dont worry, I know where my faults are, and [email protected] corrected me. 


I assume thats not the desk you write on....:naughty::laughing:


----------



## coldsolderjoint (Sep 8, 2006)

TigerhawkT3 said:


> Illum, I wasn't surprised that [email protected] removed the pic. Don't get me wrong, though - it was one of the most... "intriguing" CPF posts I've seen.  :naughty:
> 
> Now that that's out of the way, here's my desk:




Is that yellow thing in the middle, a cpr pocket mask?


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Sep 8, 2006)

The clutter will consume us all! Ha ha ha!

Seriously, though, my room is a mess. Let me get to those questions:

Frank: Oh yes, so we do. If you still have the original CD for it, I would absolutely LOVE to have a copy of it, because I can't find mine, and the closest thing I found on Microsoft's website won't activate its wheel. The buttons work, though.

Illum: "Write"? What is this "write" you speak of? Joking aside, though, I rarely write anything. When I need to quickly jot something down, I just use Notepad. The good part about that is that it's already digital, so I don't have to use an ADC (analog-to-digital converter), like a scanner, to have a digital record. This is in stark contrast to the rest of the world, which still uses stacks of paper, faxes, printing calculators, and other obsolete technology. Note that I didn't say "bad" or "worthless" technology, just "obsolete."

CSJ: That yellow thing in the middle is one of two Discgear "Discus" CD holders I got as presents. My other one is black. They weren't given by the same person or at the same time. It was a random coincidence.

I never expected questions about my humble desk. I'm honored. I just hope no one requests a complete description, because no living soul truly knows the horror of my desk. I'd have to call an archaeologist or something.


----------



## Coop (Sep 8, 2006)

Ok, here's mine...






I must say that it usually doesn't look like this... I've just cleaned it up a lot. It is usually a lot worse, seriously... Checking CPF used to start with a 10 minute search for mouse and keyboard, Now I got wired versions again, so I can just follow the wires :laughing:


----------



## ACMarina (Sep 8, 2006)

Dang, guys, ya'll are messy!! Even at the worst mine isn't that bad..

Mine's currently apart because I'm getting ready to move in to my house Sunday.. as soon as it's set up I'll take photos  Dual monitors, anyone??


----------



## skalomax (Sep 8, 2006)

I Guess im the Only Neat One Eh? I am a Perfectionist, sigh...


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 8, 2006)

A shot I just took a few moments ago. 



:green:


----------



## Illum (Sep 8, 2006)

skalomax, your keyboard looks crooked... [lol, i know j/k:laughing:]

The_LED_Museum, that monitor looks like someone been doin some heavy smoking while using it....:candle:

ah, that famous beamshot screen:huh:...must've seen a couple hundred lights.
im surprised to see so few lights on your desk, for a reviewerm I'd expect your desk to be chock full of lights:naughty:, where you have to swim through aluminum from one room to another....


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 8, 2006)

Illum_the_nation said:


> ...The_LED_Museum, that monitor looks like someone been doin some heavy smoking while using it....:candle:
> 
> ah, that famous beamshot screen:huh:...must've seen a couple hundred lights.
> im surprised to see so few lights on your desk, for a reviewerm I'd expect your desk to be chock full of lights:naughty:, where you have to swim through aluminum from one room to another....


When I lived up in Seattle at my 1531 1st Ave. address, yes, that monitor (the yellowed one to the right) was exposed to plenty of tobacco smoke. Where I'm at now is a nonsmoking environment, so that monitor won't become even more discolored. 

That beamshot screen is something I made after I moved here to Sacramento; so yes, it's seen less than a couple hundred flashlight and laser beams.

I have most of my lights & lasers in a filing cabinet and in boxes. Most of the lasers are in one filing cabinet drawer (the blue handheld blue laser is on top of the black monitor); flashlights that are still new are in two more drawers of the filing cabinet. Only a few are actually *ON* the desk - flashlights that I use on a daily basis and those so new I'm still working on their web pages.

That green thing in front of the tan monitor is a digimon plush - Palmon from season 1 in this case.


----------



## frank828 (Sep 8, 2006)

TigerhawkT3 said:


> The clutter will consume us all! Ha ha ha!
> 
> Seriously, though, my room is a mess. Let me get to those questions:
> 
> Frank: Oh yes, so we do. If you still have the original CD for it, I would absolutely LOVE to have a copy of it, because I can't find mine, and the closest thing I found on Microsoft's website won't activate its wheel. The buttons work, though.


 
actually i got mine for free when my old work discontinued them. unfortunately it was a demo model so nothing was included with it. 

As far as the wheel, it works fine for me without any additional software. I'm using winxp pro and have all may updates done...dont know if that has anything to do with it. 

from what i remember tho, it worked fine when i first plugged it in. 

sorry


----------



## skalomax (Sep 8, 2006)

Illum_the_nation said:


> skalomax, your keyboard looks crooked... j/k:laughing:]


 

:lolsign: Fixed it.


----------



## Schnotts (Sep 8, 2006)

I quickly zeroed in on the scantly clad lady on your screensaver.


----------



## qarawol (Sep 8, 2006)

Just a mess on the right side of my office...








Having the left set up enables me to surf six Flashlight web sites at once, most at full page. What all TRUE Flashoholics should be doing. I may go to four monitors so that I can surf EIGHT!








Having the right set up enables me to surf an additional two (if needed)...







BTW - Stop eyeing my PK Hat!

Y'all don't need to see the left half of the office.

Njoy...


----------



## skalomax (Sep 8, 2006)

Nice Setup!!! :rock:


----------



## jtice (Sep 8, 2006)

:OOO:

thats a SWEET Monitor setup.

I have four running now, but only 2 are LCD.
I hope to add a wide screen one next, and finish off with 3 other 17" 

Multiple monitors has been by far, the best accessory I have ever added to a computer.

~John


----------



## Illum (Sep 8, 2006)

Garawol, I wasnt eyeing your pk hat until you mentioned it, I was eyeing your M6 and your L6 porky.....in case you wanted to know


----------



## allthatwhichis (Sep 9, 2006)

Damn, some slobs out there...   Here is my desk @ work...















I can't seem to find the pictures of my home... desks... I'll get them later. and yes, that is my home computer on the left. I bringit to work if I feel the need to overclock it at work... it is another sickness.

O... I found a picture of MY main monitor I use in the living room so I can play games...  That's my "old" computer inthat picture.






@frank828
Nice monitor...

@Illum_the_nation
Nice HS friend... :naughty: 

@jtice
Nice... everything...  I think you need a few more rooms though...

@coldsolderjoint
Nice desk itself... looks like it needs a vacation...

@TigerhawkT3
Nice pile O...

@MayCooper
Even nicer pile O...

@skalomax
NICE... Check my beast out...










You OC that thing right?

@The_LED_Museum
Looks like TigerhawkT3 and MayCooper got you beat, but it looks like you are trying...  I don't see any paint chips... I keep mine hidden also... :huh2: 

@qarawol
NICE monitor collection...

:candle:


----------



## BigBaller (Sep 9, 2006)

I cleaned off a small desk just for my flashlights- I'm starting to get enough now where everything needs to be together to be kept track of! :laughing: I've got flashaholism, its pretty serious...


----------



## Delvance (Sep 9, 2006)

Here's a recent shot of my desk. It's a little different now in that i've added a set of Bose speakers and the Onkyo receiver is gone...replaced by a NAD stereo amp.


----------



## BillCurnow (Sep 9, 2006)

Home: 



Office:


----------



## skalomax (Sep 9, 2006)

@skalomax
NICE... Check my beast out...
[img said:


> http://img150.imageshack.us/img150/1005/hpim0745tt6.jpg[/img]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ViReN (Sep 9, 2006)

mine is very simple... just a couple of EDC lights that I cycle... and the machines that we both use.. (apart from this, some Misc things like Wire Phone, Light Meter in Black Box and a notebook stacked on extreme right)

Apple PB G4 17" Does not always stay there, always on Move  (so no wires connected). Both the machines are networked through wireless 54 Mbps. Internet Shared through Windows Machine...dial up though

Edit: oops.. forgot to add the pic.. Here ..


----------



## Illum (Sep 9, 2006)

ViReN, i dont know about you...but when I had a mac back then I had problems switching from PC to MAC and vice versa...me its either all PC or all Mac


----------



## WNG (Sep 9, 2006)

[Illumination]
Hey, nice use of icons around your wallpaper pic!


Man, from neat minimalist to orchestrated chaos!!!

Mine below....


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Sep 9, 2006)

I'm seeing a common theme so far... a clean desk is a sign of a sick mind!


----------



## Coop (Sep 9, 2006)

PhotonWrangler said:


> I'm seeing a common theme so far... a clean desk is a sign of a sick mind!




I have to disagree on that... My desk is a total mess, and so is my mind! Even got the prescription medication to prove it! :laughing:


----------



## Illum (Sep 9, 2006)

BillCurnow said:


> Home:
> 
> 
> 
> Office:



I need to buy one of those plasma orb gadgets, I hope to use it as a nightlight...
and
:thinking: is there a reason you need 3 linksys routers stacked one on top of another?



PhotonWrangler said:


> I'm seeing a common theme so far... a clean desk is a sign of a sick mind!



or an empty mind....:laughing:
Have you given thought that the "clean" desk isnt the only desk in the house?

I guess I should post my working desk on my next post...aside from my computer/flashlight desk...


----------



## Mad1 (Sep 9, 2006)

Heres mine, It looks tidy as I was "made" to tidy it. :laughing:


----------



## Illum (Sep 9, 2006)

Mad1, i bought a fan just to cool the PC guts, is that what you did too?

that is a beautiful bench! :thumbsup:

might want to mount that current tap somewhere behind the table, I cant tell you how many times my toes hit something, say a loose plug or the switch and gave the PC a couple hard shutdowns....and no UPS's dont work when they're in the circuitry before the current tap:laughing:


----------



## BillCurnow (Sep 9, 2006)

Illum_the_nation said:


> :thinking: is there a reason you need 3 linksys routers stacked one on top of another?


They're all Linksys, but only one's a router. From top to bottom: WAP54G Wireless-G Access Point, RT31P Broadband Router (Vonage), EFSP42 2-Port Switched PrintServer. Its power brick heavy, sure, but that's just how the system built out.


----------



## Mad1 (Sep 9, 2006)

Hehe, that fans been there since summer. It's alot cooler now, i've just not moved it yet.

My pc has enough fans, 6 in total, 8 if you include north bridge and CPU cooler fan not to mention the PSU fans. 














So much dust.


----------



## frank828 (Sep 9, 2006)

weak 80mm fans.

my old OC'd system (athlon [email protected]) had 2 delta black label fans(super strong and loud). The case has 2 120mm (intake and exhaust) that put out like 130cfm each. 

I changed out the 120's for a couple slightly quieter fans that only do about 100cfms now.


----------



## ViReN (Sep 9, 2006)

Illum_the_nation said:


> ViReN, i dont know about you...but when I had a mac back then I had problems switching from PC to MAC and vice versa...me its either all PC or all Mac



it is not really difficult, it takes a while to get used to... most of applicaitons have same keyboard shortcuts. most of the time Mac is at an advantage, on some things (perhaps because of my old OS 10.2.8) are not at an advantage, windows wins. 

I use best of both the worlds 

MAC is very stable in Heavy Image / Video Processing
Windows is very stable in ... well... nothing in particular!


----------



## atm (Sep 9, 2006)

Origin of pic unknown:


----------



## allthatwhichis (Sep 10, 2006)

:candle: Obsessive compulsive 

@Mad1

F aircooling, you need some H2O in that beast... 



skalomax said:


> WOW... That is A Nice Comp.. Very Nice Case. Yep It OC'ed. Gets too HOT!! Hehe. Very nice.


 
What water cooling do you have? A kit or DIY? Here's my latest OCDB entry at the motherboard forum I lurk in... Pushin my 2.2 to 3gig, hopefully... :rock:


----------



## Mad1 (Sep 10, 2006)

I don't see the point in water cooling, theres no benefit unless you custom parts and then you mite as well buy a Prometia or such like. A good air cooler and some arctic silver 5 and decent case cooling are better and quieter.

I wont have the case much longer anyway. I'll be upgrading my PC when DX10 comes out next year, next gen graphics and AMD cpu not sure on single or dual core yet, i'm a gamer so im learning towards single core and either 4 or 8GB of DDR2 ram, also upgrade my WD Raptor from 74GB to 150GB.


----------



## allthatwhichis (Sep 10, 2006)

Mad1 said:


> I don't see the point in water cooling, theres no benefit unless you custom parts and then you mite as well buy a Prometia or such like. A good air cooler and some arctic silver 5 and decent case cooling are better and quieter.
> 
> I wont have the case much longer anyway. I'll be upgrading my PC when DX10 comes out next year, next gen graphics and AMD cpu not sure on single or dual core yet, i'm a gamer so im learning towards single core and either 4 or 8GB of DDR2 ram, also upgrade my WD Raptor from 74GB to 150GB.


 
Man... With stock air cooling or even the Big Typhoon I have my temps get too hot to get close to a decent overclock. And woth phase you have to worry about condesation too much, and they cost $500+. My H2O set up only cost me about $200 and keeps my cpu at a nice temp even though I am REAL close to the 3gig mark. Or I was until I corrupted the OS a minute ago...  

What games do you play? I'm into Oblivion ATM but haven't been playing since I got a new cpu. I've been trying for that 3gig mark, and failing.  2.99 is as far as I have got it stable.  

Also, what board will support 8 gigs? Will DDR2? Games will be utilzing duallies here REAL soon; you may want to consider a dual core when you upgrade.


----------



## Illum (Sep 10, 2006)

heres my working table aside from my computer table...notice theres no flashlights except a garrity keychain, a stylus, and a scorpion





enjoy and no, I will not post a pic about the girl on the corner of the desk!...jeezez:laughing:

_i think i'm in love with her for 4 years and 3 month now....entire high school year, and 3 months after graduation....up to now.._


----------



## Perfectionist (Sep 10, 2006)

Holy Crap !!

Not only are y'all flashaholics ...... you're computer nerds too !!

Just think how many more light you could have bought instead of all that IT gear !!


----------



## Illum (Sep 10, 2006)

Perfectionist said:


> Holy Crap !!
> 
> Not only are y'all flashaholics ...... you're computer nerds too !!
> 
> Just think how many more light you could have bought instead of all that IT gear !!



well, by the price of my stock desktop...I could probably buy two SF M6s, 1 E1L and a couple boxes of lithium batteries... Carrot almost convinced me to sell it....but i dont think after 2 years [i think 3] i can still sell it at the orignal price of $1000, with all this technology progression.

:sigh: when mother says carrots make strong minds, i never doubted her...


----------



## coldsolderjoint (Sep 12, 2006)

Finally took a pic of my office, that crt monitor, and dell tower.. i honestly dont know why they are there. No internet access, and theres really no reason for it related to my job.. most of that other crap is useless too. 

phone, radio, and my laptop.. lol.. most used things..


----------



## allthatwhichis (Sep 12, 2006)

Perfectionist said:


> Holy Crap !!
> 
> Not only are y'all flashaholics ...... you're computer nerds too !!
> 
> Just think how many more light you could have bought instead of all that IT gear !!


 
WHOA... Don't get me wrong. I'm a computer nerd FIRST...  I just like lasers... :lolsign: 

Edit
Here is a picture of my work room desk at home... I have the computer I brought to work in here although it is usually in the living room with the grand wega as a monitor...:rock:


----------



## ChocolateLab33 (Sep 17, 2006)

*I told you I'm very neat.....*


----------



## BillCurnow (Sep 17, 2006)

Not that neat. There are nine unnecessary icons on your desktop.


----------



## ChocolateLab33 (Sep 18, 2006)

*NINE!! LOL!! I only have 10 icons on my desktop. But I must say the Chocolate bundle of love on my desktop is necessary. She makes me*


----------



## Illum (Sep 19, 2006)

why so few icons?
most of us typical computer users has....alot of programs necessary for organization/entertainment reasons


----------



## BillCurnow (Sep 19, 2006)

Illum_the_nation said:


> why so few icons?
> most of us typical computer users has....alot of programs necessary for organization/entertainment reasons


Oh, I have tons of programs installed, although if I'm not using them I tend to remove them (blame that on learning to use computers in the early 80s). As for why I keep only one icon on my desktop, I find it quicker to launch a program from the Start menu or the Quick Launch area on the task bar than to minimize all of the programs on the desktop just to get to the icons.


----------



## cosine (Sep 19, 2006)

Here's my desk... and I thought it was messy... but it doesn't hold a candle, err, I mean flashlight, to some of the desks you guys have.


----------



## jtice (Sep 19, 2006)

Well, I was about to clean up this disaster,
have some new cat5 cable to run, and making room for a raid box 

Thought I would take a photo first, showing how my desk looks like alot of the time.
Its a complete mess, lol, but the scariest part, is thinking how much $$$$ is sitting on that POS $30 table. :duck:





~John


----------



## Mad1 (Sep 19, 2006)

allthatwhichis said:


> What games do you play?



I played Oblivion too untill windows told me I only had 365KB's of C:drive left. :laughing:

I also play Guildwars, Natural-Selection (HL1 Mod), Counter-Strike 1.6 and Source if the mood arises, and last but not least Desert Combat a Battlefield 1942 Mod oh and also Need For Speed: Most Wanted.


----------



## Illum (Sep 19, 2006)

cosine, remove a few of those brown bags and tow them under the bed and or the desk...there is now room for flashlights!


----------



## cosine (Sep 19, 2006)

Illum_the_nation said:


> cosine, remove a few of those brown bags and tow them under the bed and or the desk...there is now room for flashlights!


Like this? 





(yes, that's the extent of my flashlight collection. :candle: I need to go pick up that G2 I've been wanting, and order the parts for a ROP.)


A close up:


----------



## Illum (Sep 20, 2006)

cosine

:naughty:


----------



## ChocolateLab33 (Sep 21, 2006)

Illum_the_nation said:


> why so few icons?
> most of us typical computer users has....alot of programs necessary for organization/entertainment reasons


 

*That is my upstairs computer, I use the computer downstairs more and it has more icons. *


----------



## yuandrew (Sep 24, 2006)

Little late in the game but my mom finally gave me back some of the lights she took for herself so I did a little cleaning and took this picture. There's some homework on there as of now.


----------



## Illum (Sep 25, 2006)

yuandrew said:


> Little late in the game but my mom finally gave me back some of the lights she took for herself so I did a little cleaning and took this picture. There's some homework on there as of now.



Awkward typing position dont you think? oo:


I need a table lamp like that..but unfortunately dad bought a bankers lamp for each desk in the host when they were on sale from 3 years ago....[see first page...the green globed thingy]


----------



## yuandrew (Sep 25, 2006)

> Awkward typing position dont you think ?



Not if you hunt and peck with your left hand. :laughing: 

Actually, that's the position I keep it in when I'm doing homework or when I have some background music playing. When I actually have to type up something, I move the laptop in front of me.

Which light are you talking about ? The large black one or the small brown one ?


----------



## Illum (Sep 25, 2006)

yuandrew said:


> Not if you hunt and peck with your left hand. :laughing:
> 
> Actually, that's the position I keep it in when I'm doing homework or when I have some background music playing. When I actually have to type up something, I move the laptop in front of me.
> 
> Which light are you talking about ? The large black one or the small brown one ?



large black one


----------



## Changchung (Sep 25, 2006)

Mine is not clean at all, ii have to doit soon...


----------



## Illum (Sep 25, 2006)

Changchung said:


> Mine is not clean at all, ii have to doit soon...



Thats alot of...toggles on the computer...is it a synthesizer or amp?

is that an entire coil of solder wire?:huh2: strange to find that around a computer...yeah you might want to clean it:laughing:


----------



## Changchung (Sep 25, 2006)

Illum_the_nation said:


> Thats alot of...toggles on the computer...is it a synthesizer or amp?
> 
> is that an entire coil of solder wire?:huh2: strange to find that around a computer...yeah you might want to clean it:laughing:


 
Maybe i clean soon... hehehe, yes, a use the solder close there, in some cases a take out the keyboard for more space, the panel switch in the 5 1/4 is a BayBus, used to drive 6 fans in the case, 2 front 80mm, 1 back 12mm and three 80mm in the left cover, and the others are for Leds... The case is open bacause a have some Pc problems, i leave you a pic of the cover...






You dont want to ear all the fans on in the max option, you cant speak with someone next to you... Is like a airport... hehhehe


----------



## yuandrew (Sep 26, 2006)

Oh, that lamp; my aunt bought it probably 14 years ago from Target I think. It was sold as a convertible desk and floor lamp (it has three other peices that screw together to make it 5 feet tall so it could be used next to a sofa.

I doubt if I could find the same lamp today. The closest thing I found to it was on office depot's web site; also a banker's style lamp but it has an arm similar to my lamp that slides up and down. That lamp costs $107 though.

Most people, however, don't know what's under the shade.






"Beamshot"


----------



## Tree (Sep 27, 2006)

I guess I need to invest in LCD monitors, could save some space. The pic links to full size image 1.8 megs.


----------



## Gadget Guy (Oct 3, 2006)

TigerhawkT3 said:


> Illum, I wasn't surprised that [email protected] removed the pic. Don't get me wrong, though - it was one of the most... "intriguing" CPF posts I've seen.  :naughty:
> 
> Now that that's out of the way, here's my desk:


 
Now that is a desk full of goodies! :laughing: And I thought mine was bad....


----------



## JustLuke (Oct 4, 2006)

PEU said:


> I just took these photos and made a panorama:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hard to tell from the photo, could that be an IBM Model M keyboard?

Luke


----------



## fasuto (Oct 4, 2006)

Mine some time ago.
Now very diferent, i will try to put a update in a few days.
Great thread!


----------



## lightwave1209 (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## 270winchester (Mar 21, 2007)

bunch of lights, bunch of Numerical Analysis and other assorted text books, Stephen Hawking's "God Created Integers", red bull, lap top, HD tool in condition 1, nothing fancy.


----------



## cutlerylover (Mar 21, 2007)

Here is a pic of my desk...Sorry the picture is dark, but I had to use a flash in order to get anythgin in the picture at all...its 8 AM here and as you can see the biggest torch of all (the sun) is rising and in my face, lol...but its a nice view when the sun is above, it can be annoying in the morning but when it gets bad I just shut the curtains...but I was too tired to do so before I took this pic, sorry, lol...I didnt get much sleep last night so Im not up enough to think of shutting the curtains to get a better pic, lol...


----------



## Omega Man (Mar 21, 2007)

Dag, nice view!


----------



## matrixshaman (Mar 21, 2007)

qarawol


> Just a mess on the right side of my office...



Eeehh - the only thing I'm worried about there garawol is that Okidata Dot matrix printer I see - oh wait I guess you spent all your update money on monitors


----------



## PEU (Mar 21, 2007)

JustLuke said:


> Hard to tell from the photo, could that be an IBM Model M keyboard?
> 
> Luke



Yes it is, I'm been using it without interruptions every day (except for vacations) since December 1985. I love it.


Pablo


----------



## cutlerylover (Mar 21, 2007)

Omega Man said:


> Dag, nice view!


 
Thank you, thats my backyard...well the top of it anyway...we have a pretty good size yard but a raied septic right in the middle which gives us a big slope...so it stinks because its a lot of wasted space, we mostly just hang out on the deck when its nice and the dogs play in the yard...the woods you see is not all ours though we own about half way into them, directly to the left of the picture is our neighbor which you can't see in the pic...when I am outside at night testing my lights I have to be concious of not shinming it into their house by accident, I did a few times of course by accident but they never complained, so I try to return the favor by not doing it again...


----------



## Carabidae (Mar 24, 2007)

Thought I'd throw mine up


----------



## jtice (Mar 24, 2007)

Here is an updated photo of my desk.
Changed the monitors around.
I know have 3 Dell LCDs, 17" - 24" Widescreen - 15"
Looooove the 24" widescreen 











~John


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 24, 2007)

An unmitagated DISASTER AREA is what I have.

Lights, Writing Instruments, Batteries, CDs, Tools, Bits and Pieces of This and That etc.

I try to straighten it up. Really I do.

But it always ends up a mess again!


----------



## ACMarina (Mar 24, 2007)

My most current picture - needs a little organizing but all in all, WYSIWYG..


----------



## Illum (Mar 24, 2007)

Carabidae, is that green thing an ant farm?


ACMarina, Im assuming the shiny rectangle on the wall is a license plate oo:
Nice stash btw :thumbsup:


----------



## jtice (Mar 24, 2007)

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> An unmitagated DISASTER AREA is what I have.
> 
> Lights, Writing Instruments, Batteries, CDs, Tools, Bits and Pieces of This and That etc.
> 
> ...


Yea, I know what you mean, its hopeless for me, it gets messy in a day.
Heres what it typically looks like.






~John


----------



## Carabidae (Mar 24, 2007)

Illum_the_nation said:


> Carabidae, is that green thing an ant farm?


 
Yeah, its an antworks antfarm, they're cool, they have blue leds that shine from the bottom giving a cool effect, but its off in the pic.


----------



## frank828 (Sep 19, 2008)

forever ago bump.

i need to update my picture.

sadly my flashlight collection hasnt grown though.


----------



## Flashanator (Sep 20, 2008)

man this pics are killing me 

awesome stuff:thumbsup:

ROFL @ tigerhawks desk.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 21, 2008)

My desk as of 09-21-08.
There is just one computer monitor here, but it's connected to 2 computers - a special "KVM switch" allows the two computers to share a monitor, a keyboard, and a rat* (mouse). That more-or-less transparent plastic thing just in front of the light blue box of Cleanax is my DIODER unit that just came yesterday; it is mere moments from being opened and evaluated. 

You might also see my Meterman LM631 light meter, my laser power meter, USB2000 spectrometer, pulse load battery tester, one of my DMMs, and my LED tester among other things.

* I have called the mouse a "rat" for many years; even back when I ran a DOS box, I had renamed "MOUSE.COM" to "RAT.COM" and changed the references to it in CONFIG.SYS and AUTOEXEC.BAT as appropriate. :thumbsup:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Sep 21, 2008)

To the unmitigated disaster I've already mentioned add gun parts and tools!

Just off to my left is a cabinet full of stuff including most of my lights. Five different multimeters are within arms reach.

The whole room isn't as bad as it used to be... but it's getting that way yet again!


----------



## Black Rose (Sep 21, 2008)

The_LED_Museum said:


> My desk as of 09-21-08.


That screen shot looks like Wolfenstein 3D...


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 21, 2008)

Black Rose said:


> That screen shot looks like Wolfenstein 3D...


That's the "What's New" page of my "The LED Museum" website.
The graphic was actually a screen dump from Wolfenstin 3D, as follows:






I performed the screen dump many years ago, and "embellished" it to use on my website - it's been there for years now. :thumbsup:
Let me go check "The Wayback Machine" and see if I can determine just how long I've been using that...BBS...the first occurance of it on there is 06-14-02.


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Sep 21, 2008)

Just about two years later, here's my desk again:


----------



## Flashanator (Sep 22, 2008)

naughty Tigerhawk.  Clean that up 

If I posted a pic of my desk, you guys would be calling me a neat freak


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Sep 22, 2008)

Flashanator 500mW said:


> naughty Tigerhawk.  Clean that up
> 
> If I posted a pic of my desk, you guys would be calling me a neat freak


\


+1....:thumbsup:


----------



## jzmtl (Sep 22, 2008)

Wow, yo guys keep a lot of crap on your desks!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Sep 22, 2008)

No, a desk is like a junk magnet!


----------



## jzmtl (Sep 22, 2008)




----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Sep 22, 2008)

jzmtl said:


>



You probably cleaned up JUST for this picture!!! That is one CLEAN desk!


----------



## jzmtl (Sep 22, 2008)

Haha, actually no that's my computer desk and is like that most of the time, my writing/reading desk on the left side of the room is a lot messier.


----------

